# visualisé les vidéo acheté sur app store de l'ipd vers un tv



## MAC97435 (12 Janvier 2013)

salut, 
j'ai un petit souci, lorsque j'essaye de visualisé les films que j'ai acheté sur l'app store de m'on ipad vers ma tv, un message s'affiche et me dis que je ne dispose pas des droits pour visionné la vidéo sur ma tv est ce normale?
merci


----------



## Gwen (12 Janvier 2013)

Normal oui, ta TÉLÉVISION ne doit pas être certifié par les hautes instances internationales de gestion des droits numérique. Du coup, tu n&#8217;as pas le droit de regarder du contenu légalement acheté, car il est protégé au cas ou tu voudrais l&#8217;utiliser sur du matériel ne participant pas au programme de certification des fichiers.

Rassure-toi, ces limitations n&#8217;existent pas sur les fichiers illégaux. 

Situation ubuesque encore une fois de l&#8217;industrie du cinéma.


----------

